# Apple Store Problem



## Brvsfn01 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I just bought an IPad Air and I am having trouble getting apps from the Apple Store. I touch the Apple Store icon on the IPad and it tells me I "Need To Complete Setup" so I say OK. The IPad asks for my name (kind of asinine since it already has that but OK) and my address. I put the information in and I get some message telling me that my Zip Code is not in the state I have entered??

What????? I have lived here in my Condo for 5 years, I think I know what state I live in or is Steve Jobs and his ilk just a pack of clueless idiots?? Does anyone have any suggestions on this one??? Thanks all?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please remember that this is a family friendly site. I have edited your profanity and you have earned a 1-pt Warning.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try this step I found:



> I had the same problem. I tried this and it worked. I recommend using a computer instead of your phone to do this.
> 
> 
> Log in to your Apple ID at appleid.apple.com
> ...





see if that helps. if did doesn't, then contact Apple directly. They have Chat option available.

https://getsupport.apple.com/topics

I chose AppleID & iCloud, then typed the issue in the search and then it prompted me with option to use Chat.


----------



## Brvsfn01 (Sep 8, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> Please remember that this is a family friendly site. I have edited your profanity and you have earned a 1-pt Warning.


So if I suggested to you that you should go take a long walk off a short pier would you get your panties in a twist or your oh so delicate feelings hurt?? Gee what a waste of skin you are!


----------



## Brvsfn01 (Sep 8, 2010)

@Couriant you are 100% correct. I had to access my Apple Store via the Internet and put my information in. Once I logged out of the Apple Internet site and the information had downloaded to my tablet all was good.

On a side note I am really happy so far with this IPad. I am a photographer and I like to use a tablet to store photos and videos to show them to potential clients as well as for the convenience. I keep it on my coffee table so I can look at something if I need to while I am watching TV and I don't have to get up, go into my office, and potentially miss something on my TV. I tried an IPad because over the years I have had horrible results with Android tablets and I have had maybe 4 or 5 in 6 years. Samsung, Lenovo, Dell, and 1 or 2 others and they just did not have what it takes and I don't use a tablet hard. That is what my Core i11 desktop is for and I run the daylights out of it but as far as tablets go I am really liking my IPad. Who knows there may be an IMac 27" Pro in my future. Now wouldn't that be special??


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You just earned 3 more points, and a temporary ban, for disrespect to a moderator.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

And I've further converted that temporary ban to a permanent ban as we will not tolerate such disrespect. You've been a member long enough to know better than to post profanity and then be rude to a Moderator who was just performing their duties.


----------

